# How to keep large embroideries from curling up in wash.



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I've been throwing my test shirt through the wash to see how the embroideries come out. Larger stuff that are solid fields of stitching are curling up really bad.

I'm using Gildan 3800 pique knit polos with 3.0 cut away backing from Madiera. Is there something that can be done to keep the embroidery from curling up in the wash?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Who's doing the digitizing? Adjustments can be made there.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

May not be digitized correctly.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it was happening with any embroidery with a lot of stitches.

I've been playing around with the tension settings and I've made some progress.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use no show mesh cutaway. Some of the heavy cotton cutaways may cause cupping as they are stiff. The no show mesh gives body without the stiffness/heaviness. On rare occasion, I will use 2 layers of it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Digitizing is your answer.... most likely you have too little underlay and too much top density.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

The digitized files are from multiple sources.

I just got the machine earlier this month, Melco Amaya, and I've just been using the auto and default settings for tension.

I also loosened up the bobbin tension and that seemed to make everything a little better.

I'm sewing a lot of test prints using different backings and settings. Then I'll hold the shirt under the faucet, throw it in spin cycle a couple minutes, then put it in the dryer. I cut little notches in the edge of the backing so I remember which is which. I seem to be making progress.

I do have one with a long skinny part, and when the backing crinkles it pulls the two larger parts of the embroidery together and distorts the shirt. I probably just need the right backing.

I plan to order some of that poly mesh today or tomorrow to try it out.


----------

